# Multi state travel with CCW.



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I had a dilemma when I recently went to Iowa. With my Montana CCW I can not carry in Iowa or Minnesota but could in South Dakota, Wyoming and of course Montana on the way back. I took the train out which caused the problem because a gun on Amtrak is a no, no. I found a way to get my gun to Iowa and carry it back in the states I’m allowed to. Being a responsible dad I had to find a way.


----------



## NCHornet (Dec 20, 2006)

I just renewed my permit and to my surprise NC now has agreements with 21 other states where they recognize the others permits and vice versa. Basically I can carry throughout the South east and never have a problem!


----------



## oppie (Nov 27, 2006)

This is a great site for CCW info. It's one of the most informative I've seen.

http://www.packing.org/

Click on the top left button that says "State CCW Info". This is a great resource.

Oppie


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

NCHornet said:


> I just renewed my permit and to my surprise NC now has agreements with 21 other states where they recognize the others permits and vice versa. Basically I can carry throughout the South east and never have a problem!


NC is pretty good when it comes to being recognized by other states.



oppie said:


> This is a great site for CCW info. It's one of the most informative I've seen.
> 
> http://www.packing.org/
> 
> ...


Also check out http://www.handgunlaw.us/ Packing.org has problems a lot of times with either being down or having information that is out of date.


----------



## oppie (Nov 27, 2006)

Todd - great site. Just added to my favs! Thanks

Oppie


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

oppie said:


> Todd - great site. Just added to my favs! Thanks
> 
> Oppie


No problem.


----------

